# Where to get lettering



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It's been a while since I've done any model building but decided to tackle a project for a friend of mine. Her grandson is in the Marines and is a gunner on a MH-53M PAVE LOW. I want to make her a model of it (using a MH-53J kit) but need a source for the gray MARINES lettering on the side (see attachment) Size would be about 3/8" high. Anyone have any ideas on where to get dry transfer letters in gray of have any other ideas on how to do this? THANKS!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hi Hhank! Found these decal sheets at Squadron:

http://www.squadron.com/1-48-Caracal-Models-Sikorsky-UH-34D-Marines-p/cam48039.htm
http://www.squadron.com/1-32-Zotz-A-4M-Skyhawks-Last-Red-Hot-Scooter-p/abz32054.htm
http://www.squadron.com/1-48-SuperScale-McDonnell-Douglas-AV-8B-Harrier-II-p/ms481249.htm
http://www.squadron.com/1-48-SuperScale-Grumman-EA-6B-Prowlers-USMC-p/ms481255.htm

Lettering:
http://www.squadron.com/1-48-AeroMaster-White-US-45-Degree-ID-Numbers-and-p/an48803.htm

Lord knows if any of them are the right size! Only the 3rd one is the right color.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks John. The 3rd link might work but it's hard to tell the size of lettering. So hard to find lettering in gray.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Good to hear from you Hankster! Try contacting the Mfg. and tell them you are building this for a *United States Marines' *Grandparent and I bet they would be more than happy to work with you on getting exact measurements!

Just a thought...

Carl-


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Microscale has put out lots of Lo-Vis letter sheets. I would check with them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Totally an aside, but we were reorganizing our book shelves, including my model references, and I found a package of Letraset (Microgramma bold) that may be 30 years old! Haven't tried it out yet, but it looks and feels like it'll still work.


----------



## karr1981 (Feb 5, 2011)

*hi mate*

We have a 'marines' set of decal lettering, you can find it here, might be worth a look https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.445100738976079.1073741851.440301256122694&type=3

Thanks,

Chris

----------------------------
Looking for kits?

www.modelkitworld.com
www.scifihardware.com


----------

